# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  دیتا گرید toolkit !! مسئله چیست؟!!

## saed2006

با سلام
 من از linq واسه ارتباط با دیتا بیس استفاده کردم و نتیجه یک sp را داخل یک دیتا گرید  toolkit  :افسرده: ریخته ام دیتا گرید حاوی یک فیلد به نام کد هست و من میخوام کدی بنویسم که با دادن یک عدد ان رکورد خاص در دیتا گرید که کدش مساوی ان عدد هست فعال شود ولی نمیدانم چجوری  :متفکر:

----------

